# Anyone use a Nikon D60 to shot macro?? Need recommendations on a lens!



## Kristynb85 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am a newbie to Macro photography so I need a lot of help!  
I want to get a macro lens (preferably around $600 but that can change) for my Nikon D60. I plan on photographing bugs and insects.
I am looking for anyone who actually owns a D60 who can give me feedback and recommendations on what they use??
I have researched some lens and found a 105mm (which looks good) with 2 options..an AF or AF-S?? The AF-S is much more expensive..so anyone use just an AF and still get great results? 

Also I would prefer to shoot handheld..is this possible?

Sorry there are a lot of questions! Just trying to pick the perfect lens!

Thanks!!
Kristyn


----------

